# Jarrett Jack, Monty Williams have a history



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> It’s no secret that Jarrett Jack was the go-to guy here in Toronto whenever anyone needed a quote.
> 
> A consummate professional, Jack always made himself available for questions, answered everything thoughtfully and above all else, recognized that his position as a professional basketball player making million of dollars to play a game is very different than the rest of us. This game is a beautiful one, but it’s also a business. If teammates are not supposed to get attached to players, the media definitely isn’t allowed. This rule doesn’t stop me from saying that I’ll miss Jack’s quotes and love for this game.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.thescore.com/tbj/2010/11/22/jarrett-jack-monty-williams-have-a-history/#more-6556


----------

